# Bootanimation



## jmcotto01 (Aug 27, 2011)

How do I install the Nexus prime bootanimation on my DROID 3 ?

Sent from my DROID3 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## bullitt6996 (Sep 17, 2011)

This was from "dbones" on Droid Forums, I use the method for all non-flashable bootanimations. There are a bunch on Android Police's site too. Good luck!

"USING ROOT EXPLORER"

Put bootanimation.zip into data/local.

Put transdroid.mp3 into system/media(MUST BE ROOTED AND MOUNT SYSTEM AS R/W)
after you put transdroid.mp3 into system/media mount system as r/o.

Reboot and enjoy









bootanimation.zip

transdroid.mp3 - right click and click save link as...


----------

